# OAKLAND COUNTY MI Networking



## SaltyDog (Feb 18, 2008)

Owner/Operator looking to network with SERIOUS contractors about future work. I'm looking to expand into land clearing, site development, grading, etc. Also, looking for drivers W/ truck for winter 2008 (spreaders perferred but not required). Top money paid for top work. Looking for indiviguals who DO NOT need to be supervised to complete tasks. This is not a full time job, does not come with any benifits. Focusing on jobs located within 20 miles of 48073. Please let me know if you would be interested in working with me.


----------

